# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) > آموزش: روانترین PDF آموزش فارسی دستورات LINQ

## PetekDincos

با سلام 
این PDF آموزشی مربوط به آقای حسین احمدی است که دستورات LINQ رو به صورت روان آموزش داده که امیدوارم به درد دوستان بخوره با تشکر

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
این PDF آموزشی مربوط به آقای اوِژن استوار است و نسبت به PDF اولی کاملتره و یک برنامه نیز به همراه این PDF قرار داره که نحوه استفاده از دستورات رو به طور کامل نشون می ده من فقط PDF این آموزش رو قرار می دم و شما می تونید برای دریافت کامل این آموزش به سایت فناوری اطلاعات استوار به آدرس http://www.ostovarit.com/ مراجعه کنید امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره با تشکر

----------


## tahayazdani

با سلام
مرسی از زحماتتون ولی من Extract کردنش به مشکل خوردم. گیر می ده به فایل دومش . اون رو هم انتخاب می کنم بازم اروور می ده. لطفا راهنمایی کنید
مرسی

----------


## ostovarit

> با سلام
> مرسی از زحماتتون ولی من Extract کردنش به مشکل خوردم. گیر می ده به فایل دومش . اون رو هم انتخاب می کنم بازم اروور می ده. لطفا راهنمایی کنید
> مرسی


لینک کتاب آموزش LINQ و XML اصلاح شده است برای مشاهده مطالب روی عکس های زیر کلیک نمایید:

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
این کتاب آموزشی دستورات LINQ مربوط به آقای مهدی محبیان است که 149 صفحه است و کتاب خیلی جالبیه که امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه با تشکر

----------


## mojtaba5

> با سلام
> این PDF آموزشی مربوط به آقای اوِژن استوار است و نسبت به PDF اولی کاملتره و یک برنامه نیز به همراه این PDF قرار داره که نحوه استفاده از دستورات رو به طور کامل نشون می ده من فقط PDF این آموزش رو قرار می دم و شما می تونید برای دریافت کامل این آموزش به سایت فناوری اطلاعات استوار به آدرس http://www.ostovarit.com/ مراجعه کنید امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره با تشکر


 این لینک دانلود میشه ولی چیزی که اکسترکت میشه مشکل داره. لطفا پیگیری کنید.

----------

